# Proper - TTL



## man1x (14. März 2008)

ich such die Kettenstreben-länge von besagtem rahmen...
auf der proper seite steht nix, also vllt weiß ja jmd was???


----------



## agent_steed (14. März 2008)

sind ferien, oder? dann investiere doch 15 sekunden davon in google.  	

Proper Mike Miller TTL Frame 20.4, 20.8 or 21.2 top tube // Black, White or Red

> 100% seamless 4130 Crmo tubing
> Headtube, Bottom bracket and dropouts heat-treated
> Laser cut 5mm dropouts
> Built in seatclamp
> Double butted toptube
> 74.5° head / 71° seat / 13.3" - 14.4" chain stays
> Spanish BB
> Internal headset
> Comes with removable gyro tabs
> Brakeless version also available
> Weight 2.25 kg / 5.0lbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (14. März 2008)

hmm ja ferien 
hab bei bikeguide, come up un halt auf proper geschaut 
-> stand nix
also nja...trotzdem danke!


----------



## RISE (14. März 2008)

Entgegen der Angaben von agent_steed sind die Kettenstreben 13.9 - 14.4 und der Rahmen wiegt auch deutlich über 5.0lbs, eher 5.2/5.3.
Keine Ahnung wie Proper den gewogen hat. Deren neue Homepage ist übrigens jetzt auch online - ohne vernünftige Maße.


----------



## man1x (14. März 2008)

jepp da is das dumme mit der neuen proper seite...

13.9 hört sich lang an
also eher nix wie tierra un co oder?


----------



## RISE (14. März 2008)

Naja, der Tierra ist von der Geo etwas anders, besonders aufgrund des Offset Sitzrohres und der kurzen Kettenstreben. Der Unterschied zwischen "normalen" 13.75" und 13.9" klingt schon gewaltig, aber es sind 0,38cm.
Da Miller ja gern immer höher, schneller, weiter unterwegs ist, bringt die Länge evtl. ein Minimum an höherer Laufruhe.


----------



## Son (14. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> der Rahmen wiegt auch deutlich über 5.0lbs, eher 5.2/5.3.
> Keine Ahnung wie Proper den gewogen hat.









eher 5.2lbs


----------

